
Never www.reddit.com/r/csharp again - fiveminds
I am since years a member of the Reddit CSharp community.<p>The community, unfortunately, is the worst iv ever come across:<p>1- ) The new contributors, whatever they are you do immediately punished and downvoted!<p>2) The community lobby consists of Admins and their friends. They are upvoting to each other whatever they do.<p>3) if you do not belong to this group and you are always posting in this community, te admins banding you: does not matter, you are good or bad.<p>I do not understand how Microsoft support like those developers?!  Finally, .Net  is Open-source, but unfotunrelly now we can see how Micorosft ugly from inside!
======
keyP
Happy to be corrected but not sure what Microsoft has to do with the
subreddit, I assumed it was run by non-MS related developers.

Either way, I rarely visit that subreddit, not sure why people opt to post
programming questions there instead of Stackoverflow.

~~~
fiveminds
SO has the same problems, but not bad like CSharp community on Reddit.

That was the main reason why a lot of developers are not posting now in SO.

~~~
quantified
We could start another forum location as an experiment and see if this is just
how these communities evolve. I suspect it’s like a watering hole- the site is
a fixed location that some set of people will share. The people will come and
go as they please, but some will hang around more, and be encouraging or
discouraging to others.

~~~
fiveminds
Good point! But they community begin to growth when the developers beginning
to encouraging each other and dies when they are beginning to discouraging
each ethers.

------
quantified
Probably nothing to do with Microsoft. Just a community being a community,
defining outsiders as well as insiders. (I’m not affiiated. I need to use Java
at work, but like C# much better.)

~~~
fiveminds
Why java better? I remember java 1.2 with j2ee at that time was sun
microsystem alive. I agree with you. You have a better free communities but
the language not.

------
fiveminds
any good or bad expernice? just go ahead write what is in your mind :-)

